# Ideas for a Betta scape?



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

So, ADA Mini M, Eden 501 (probably need flow turning down somewhat). Low tech, for a betta. Want it to look nice and natural.

Any pointers/ideas?


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jan 2014)

<Betta albimarginata>


----------



## Lindy (9 Jan 2014)

After watching videos of bettas(splendens) being caught in the wild in dense vegitation along banks I thought it would be good to create a mini java fern wall. I was going to get plastic mesh and atttach to the back of the tank with suckers and let the fern grow over it. If you had a bigger tank you could maybe do both sides of the tank instead or also. It is still on the list of 'to do'...


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jan 2014)

I did this for a betta...the mrs loved it! 






The bowl | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Michael W (9 Jan 2014)

I recently watched a documentary which talked about bettas and their natural habitats. They prefer to stick to the shallows which contains a lot of long fine leaved vegetation to stay away from predators such as the large fish and birds, this is also why a lot of bettas in the wild will fight quite hard in order to secure a safe territory as space in the shallows can be limited. I would suggest as lindy suggested to use java fern, things like dwarf sag or vallis will also be ideal. Anubias etc will make nice additions around the front of the tank. I also recommend some floating plants such as frogbit to create some shade for the betta and also some leaf litter will be appreciated.


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> I did this for a betta...the mrs loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What did the betta think?  lol

Very creative, love it.


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

This is what i've found I think I like best so far...



I'm trying to think along the lines of 'look like I kind of know what i'm doing with a tank' (even though I dont ) whilst same time providing the known needs of the fish type


----------



## Graham01 (10 Jan 2014)

That set up is lovely Rob you have come along way if you can match or exceed it  
Any idea which type of betta you will be keeping


----------



## Rob P (10 Jan 2014)

Graham01 said:


> That set up is lovely Rob you have come along way if you can match or exceed it
> Any idea which type of betta you will be keeping


 
I'll have a go Graham lol, be nice to work with something small and low tech. Can scape it on the coffee table watching tele then just pop it in it's place. 2 minute water changes etc etc. Can't wait!! 

OH's seen this one, and she REALLY likes it...


----------



## Graham01 (10 Jan 2014)

Stunning & the most important thing she likes it


----------



## nayr88 (22 Jan 2014)

I'm a fan of watersprite in betta tanks.

Keep the plants low tech because you really do need minimal flow for this fish to be happy. If you are going that fancy aswell with the fish I'd pick your wood very very carefully or spend time sanding any snagging bits and pointy edges.

I've always wanted to do a plakat tank, full of vallis or narrow term and black water in a kind of clay pot. I know you wouldn't be able to see the fish but I think it would be so cool haha.


----------

